# gentoo-de overlay

## Kunigunde

Hallo,

aif meinem Gentoo-Rechner habe ich VDR installiert. Jetzt wollte ich vdrconvert installiet und lese in den Foren, das ich das Overlay gentoo-de einbinden kann und dann vdrconvert emergen. Gesagt getan: Fehler.

Mit dem Befehl layman -L sehe ich, das der Eintrag gentoo-de ein gelbes Sternchen hat.

Der Befehl layman -a ergibt einen fehler. gentoo-de kann nicht hinzugefügt werden.

Gegenprobe mit dem Overlay Vmware: funktioniert:

Jetzt meine Fragen: Was besagt das gelbe Sternchen vor dem Eintrag gentoo-de? Wurde dieses Overlay eingestellt?

Wie erstelle ich ein eigenes lokales Overlay?

ich habe in der make.conf ein PORTDIR_OVERLAY eingetragen

und dann ebuild .... digest auf meine eigenen ebuilds ausgeführt.

hmm. Das kann man doch bestimmt über layman eleganter hinkriegen?

mfg

Kuni

----------

## Necoro

Das gelbe Sternchen besagt, dass dies kein offizielles Overlay des Gentoo-Projektes ist, und man daher Vorsicht walten lassen soll.

Was den Fehler an sich angeht ... aufgrund der aktuellen Finanzkrise geben die Banken leider keine Kredite mehr für Kristallkugeln. Greif uns da einfach mal unter die Arme und poste die Fehlermeldung.

/edit: layman -a gentoo-de funktionierte bei mir

----------

## Kunigunde

Hallo,

folgendes Log erhalte ich, wenn ich layman -a gentoo-de aufrufe

(es ist nur der letzte Rest des Logfiles) 

gnome-extra/openldev/Manifest

        1652 100%    6.18kB/s    0:00:00 (xfer#183, to-check=851/1218)

gnome-extra/openldev/metadata.xml

         231 100%    0.86kB/s    0:00:00 (xfer#184, to-check=850/1218)

gnome-extra/openldev/openldev-1.0.ebuild

         995 100%    3.71kB/s    0:00:00 (xfer#185, to-check=849/1218)

gnome-extra/openldev/files/

gnome-extra/openldev/files/digest-openldev-1.0

         241 100%    0.90kB/s    0:00:00 (xfer#186, to-check=847/1218)

gnome-extra/tasks/

io timeout after 180 seconds -- exiting

rsync error: timeout in data send/receive (code 30) at io.c(239) [receiver=3.0.3]

rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (30696 bytes received so far) [generator]

rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(635) [generator=3.0.3]

* Failed to add overlay "gentoo-de".

* Error was: Adding the overlay failed! Possible remains of the opration have NOT been removed and may be left at /usr/local/portage/layman/gentoo-de. Please remove them manually if required.

mfg

kuni

----------

## dertobi123

"WORKSFORME" - davon ab ist das Overlay in der Tat obsolet und nahezu nutzlos, da kaum bis gar nicht gepflegt.

----------

## Necoro

Sollte man ihn denn einfach mal entfernen?

----------

